# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Tmerret e Kishës dhe Inkuzicioni i saj i Shenjtë

## Rina_87

"Anyone who attempts to construe a personal view of God which conflicts with Church dogma must be burned without pity." 
- Pope Innocent III

_Çdonjëri, që përpiqet të interpretojë një pamje personale të Perëndisë dhe që bie ndesh me dogmën e Kishës duhet të digjet pa mëshirë."_

Inkuizicioni ishte Gjykatë Kishtare dhe proces i themeluar nga Kisha Katolike me qëllim të zbulimit dhe ndëshkimit të herezisë, i cili ushtroi pushtet brutal dhe çnjerëzor në kohërat  Mesjetës dhe në fillimet e Kohës Moderne. Funksioni i inkuizicionit akumulohej kryesisht në shtypjen e të gjitha të drejtave të heretikëve, duke i privuar ata nga shtresa shoqerore, prona dhe pasuritë e tyre, të cilat bëheshin pjesë e pronësisë së thesarit katolik, e cili në çdo mënyrë mundohej të shkatërronte të gjithë ata që flisin, apo edhe mendonin ndryshe nga Kisha Katolike. Ky sistem gjatë gjashtë shekujve u bë korniza ligjore në pjesën më të madhe të Europës, që orkestroi një nga rendet më të turbullta çnjerëzore fetare në rrjedhën e njerëzimit.

*Procedurat e Inkuizicionit*

Rrënja e fjalës Inkuizicion nënkupton aq të keqe të vogël sa fjala primitive pyes/hetoj apo sa mbiemri kureshtar, por pasi fjalët, ashtu si personat, humbasin karakteret e tyre nga asociimet e këqia, kështu edhe "Inkuizicioni" është bërë fjalë famëkeqe dhe e shëmtuar sa emri  i një departamenti ekzekutiv të Kishës Katolike Romane.

Të gjitha krimet dhe të gjitha të këqijat janë të përfshira në këtë fjalë të vetme, Inkuizicion: vrasje, plaçkitje, zjarrvënie, dhunë, tortura, tradhti, mashtrim, hipokrizi, lakmi, shenjtëria. Asnjë fjalë tjetër, në të gjitha gjuhët e botës, nuk është aq e urryer sa kjo, që epërsinë e saj të neveritshme ia ka borxh lidhjes së saj me Kishën Romake Katolike.

Helen Ellerbe , për anën e errët të historisë së krishterë, përshkruan se si njerëzit e njëjtë, që ishin edhe prokurorë edhe gjykatës,  vendosnin mbi dënimin për herezinë. Kur një Hetues/Inkuizitor mbërrinte në një lagje heretikësh, zakonisht lejohej një afat 40 ditorë, për të gjithë ata që dëshironin të hiqnin dorë nga besimi i tyre.

Pasi mbaronte kjo periudhë e pendimit, banorët thirreshin mëpastaj për të dalë para Inkuizitorit. 

http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/va..._vatican29.htm

----------


## Sharri-Liburna

Kjo eshte kur nje popull merret m,e shum me qeshtje fetare se sa me at nacionale,apo komtare,nje dijetar anglez thot"nje fe me teper nje perqarje me shum per at komb". Ne kohen e ikuizicionit jan shkatrru apo then me drejt jan eliminu e gjith mjeksia popullore, po ashtu edhe shkencore, ate bot jan ndjek dhe eliminu shtrigat te cilat kan qen burim kryesor i mjeksis popullore,pastaj ne mesjet e kan ndalu rrepsisht filozofin illire,deri sa e arriten ta quajn filozofi greke,e pastaj e liruan ket filozofi,por jo me illyre por filozofia greke, sa qe kur e kan liru ket filozofi,nji filozof amerikan Rasell thot:"perse po e lejoni filozofin greke kjo seshte tok e askujt",
 Me von pastaj shpallen luften e shejt, e cila luft kurr nuk u ba,por ishte qellimi i shkatrrimit te illyris,nji histori shum e dhimshme, ku pjessa ndermuse e meshkujve u turren per ta shpetu jerusalemin(token e shejt)e cila kurr nuk ka qen e shejt,e neper shtepi dhe bajraqe i lan vetem grat ,femijet dhe pleqet nen perkujdesjen e skllaveve,ku skllavet  te organizuar dhe me direktivat e papatit,i vran i djegen dhe e shkatrrun gjith illyrin,pasi qe luftetaret nuk i shin aty se kishin shku me e mbrojt "token e shejt",por edhe luftetaret qe kishin shku ne mbrojtje te asaj toke,nen organizimin e papatit tinezish dhe ne besim i mbyten  shumicen ne det.
 Illyria u djeg krejtesisht, ku njefar Jeronimi i qon leter papatit ku iu shkruan : Illyrien e djegen krejt,ku papati ia jep nja dy a tri bukuroshe dhe e humb diku ne jaerusalem,dhe e zhduk krejt.
  Edhe sot eshte duke u zhvillu e njejta histori,por sot jo me kristianizem,por sot ,te njejtit po i fryn zjarrit ne emer te islamizmit per nje luft te shejt,ku aktoret kryesor jan shqiptaret,pasi qe dihet mirfilli qe ai papat i asaj kohe e duke mos mujt me realizu shkatrrimin e tersishem te illyris i urdheroi njerzit e vet per krijimin e nje besimi tjeter te  cilit e emnoi besim islam, dhe me popujt e vet lindor apo aziatik e duke e themelu si perandori ost mane e solli ket fe ne illyri,ket taktik e beri per te fut perqarje ne mes veti popullit illyr,ku dhe e arriti nja 70% qellimin.
 Nje her u mundu qe me ndamjen e kristianizmit ne kristian dhe orthodox ta ndaj popullin,por nuk i shkoi puna bash mir se ishin te dy palet kryqali dhe me von e maroi islamizmin.
   Kur populli shqiptar ta kuptoj nje her e mir qe te gjitha besimet fetare jan themelu vetem per shkatrrimin e qenjes Illyre e tash shqiptare,ateher shqiptaret do te ngriten qysh kan qen nje her.

----------


## IslamInfo

Rina, te pergezoj, shume teme e dobishme!

----------


## EuroStar1

Eh epokat  :i ngrysur:  

Mire ajo kohe qe ishte ne kulmin e injorances dhe qe njeriu ishte i privuar te mendonte ndryshe, po sot ne boten Islame cfar ndodh nese ti kundershton Kuranin ? Biblen sot mund ta kundershtosh kur te duash dhe si te duash, askujt nuk i behet vone, sepse ky eshte mendimi yt. Ndersa vendet Islame po veprojne sot sic veproi kisha para mijra vitesh. Kjo tregon qe Krishterimi ka perparuar , ndersa Islami vec se shkon pas

----------


## IslamInfo

Eurostar: Mjaft me me retoriken anti-islame, edhe kur tema eshte komplet per dicka tjeter. Na keni gerditur, sinqerisht jeni bere monoton!

----------


## EuroStar1

> Eurostar: Mjaft me me retoriken anti-islame, edhe kur tema eshte komplet per dicka tjeter. Na keni gerditur, sinqerisht jeni bere monoton!


Vertet qe tema eshte per krishterimin, po ai krishterim qe perdorte Inkuzicione nuk ekziston me, pasi eshte moderuar dhe i hapur per cdo debat. Njerzit tani duhet te meren me ndryshimin e Islamit, pasi po perdor Inkuizicion qe nga krijimi i tije dhe nuk po moderohet

----------


## qerosi

> "Anyone who attempts to construe a personal view of God which conflicts with Church dogma must be burned without pity." 
> - Pope Innocent III
> 
> _Çdonjëri, që përpiqet të interpretojë një pamje personale të Perëndisë dhe që bie ndesh me dogmën e Kishës duhet të digjet pa mëshirë."_
> 
> Inkuizicioni ishte Gjykatë Kishtare dhe proces i themeluar nga Kisha Katolike me qëllim të zbulimit dhe ndëshkimit të herezisë, i cili ushtroi pushtet brutal dhe çnjerëzor në kohërat  Mesjetës dhe në fillimet e Kohës Moderne. Funksioni i inkuizicionit akumulohej kryesisht në shtypjen e të gjitha të drejtave të heretikëve, duke i privuar ata nga shtresa shoqerore, prona dhe pasuritë e tyre, të cilat bëheshin pjesë e pronësisë së thesarit katolik, e cili në çdo mënyrë mundohej të shkatërronte të gjithë ata që flisin, apo edhe mendonin ndryshe nga Kisha Katolike. Ky sistem gjatë gjashtë shekujve u bë korniza ligjore në pjesën më të madhe të Europës, që orkestroi një nga rendet më të turbullta çnjerëzore fetare në rrjedhën e njerëzimit.
> 
> *Procedurat e Inkuizicionit*
> 
> ...



*

Eshte mire qe njerezit te edukohen persa i perket disa periudhave historike, por duhet te tregohesh paksa me edukative dhe ta zgjerosh temen ne menyre qe mos te marre nuanca personale. Nuk ka qene vetem kisha katolike qe ka perdorur inkuizicionin, por dhe protestantet, metodistet por dhe vete islami i ka praktikuar ato metoda (edhe pse nuk etikohet si INKUIZICION). Aq me teper, mos harro se dhe "Lufta e SHenjte" sic quhet ne islam, akoma praktiokohet ose aprovohet nga nje numer i madh njdjkesish Myslumane. Pra dogma eshte:  te pushtosh " Te Pafete" dhe ti konvertosh (qofte dhe me dhune) ne Islam. Pastaj inkuizicioni nuk eshte dogme e fese katolike, por nje marrezi e nje pape. Atehere ne retrospektive, INKUIZICIONI i perket si barre te dyja feve.
*

----------


## Darius

Mos harroni qe ky nenforum eshte ai i Historise dhe gjerat duhen pare pa emocione. Tema eshte e goditur dhe duhej te ishte hapur prej kohesh ne forum. E di qe disa antare jane te ndjeshem ndaj fese por e zeza nuk behet dot e bardhe dhe as anasjelltas. Inkuizicioni kishtar eshte nje faqe e turpshme dhe mizore e historise njerezore. Ne emer te herezise u zhduken me mijera dokumenta e materiale historike qe pershkruanin te kaluaren e njerezimit dhe sot kemi mbetur me copeza qe me shume te detyrojne te deduktosh sesa te japesh nje verdikt real te fakteve historike. U vrane, dogjen te gjalle e persekutuan me mijera mendimtare qe do i kishin ndryshuar faqen historise nese do ishin lene te lire te shprehnin mendimin e tyre dhe te kontribonin ne ndertimin e nje shoqerie me te hapur e me me vlera. Askush nuk duhet te ndihet fajtor pse feja te ciles i perket ka kryer mizori te tilla qindra vite me pare. Historia prandaj dhe shkruhet qe te mesohet prej saj e mos perseritet. Por fatkeqesisht njerezimi eshte i predestinuar te perserise gabimet e tij pa rreshtur. Ate qe dikur bente krishterimi, sot e bejne fe te tjera. Konotacioni historik nuk rendon aspak te tashmen e cila eshte si nata me diten me te kaluaren. Vete Kisha Katolike e ka pranuar qe inkuzicioni ka qene nje faqe e erret ne historine e saj. Por moderimi i kesaj kishe eshte nje shembull qe duhet te ndiqet dhe nga besimet e tjera qe duhet te reformohen nga mentalitetet mesjetare qe percojne dhe nga dhuna e injoranca qe gjenerojne parreshtur. Pa dashur te fyej ndjenjat fetare te askujt, mendimi im personal eshte qe feja, kushdo qofte ajo, i ka sjelle njerezimit vetem te keqija dhe do kishim qene shume me ndryshe nese mendjen do e kishim te lire nga fanatizmi dhe verberia fetare.

----------


## IslamInfo

> Vertet qe tema eshte per krishterimin, po ai krishterim qe perdorte Inkuzicione nuk ekziston me, pasi eshte moderuar dhe i hapur per cdo debat. Njerzit tani duhet te meren me ndryshimin e Islamit, pasi po perdor Inkuizicion qe nga krijimi i tije dhe nuk po moderohet


Pse shpif palidhje o i gjore? Cfar inkuizicioni?? Shikoje boten islame ne kohen e inkuizicionit krishter edhe do ta shohesh... Aman, urrejtja e verbet ua ka qoruar syte. 

Sikur mos te ishin muslimanet dhe Spanja islamike e ndritshme, Europa asnjeher s'do te lirohej nga kthetrat e kishes. 


Te kam konsideruar pak me te mencur dhe me te drejte, po qenke njelloj si ateistat e tjere injorant e tru-shplare!

----------


## EuroStar1

...eshte ajo qe shkruajta pak me lart, qe ju si " mysliman " qe jeni nuk e pranoni debatin. Prandaj dhe Islami nuk moderohet

----------


## Duaje Siveten

> "Anyone who attempts to construe a personal view of God which conflicts with Church dogma must be burned without pity." 
> - Pope Innocent III
> 
> _Çdonjëri, që përpiqet të interpretojë një pamje personale të Perëndisë dhe që bie ndesh me dogmën e Kishës duhet të digjet pa mëshirë."_
> 
> Inkuizicioni ishte Gjykatë Kishtare dhe proces i themeluar nga Kisha Katolike me qëllim të zbulimit dhe ndëshkimit të herezisë, i cili ushtroi pushtet brutal dhe çnjerëzor në kohërat  Mesjetës dhe në fillimet e Kohës Moderne. Funksioni i inkuizicionit akumulohej kryesisht në shtypjen e të gjitha të drejtave të heretikëve, duke i privuar ata nga shtresa shoqerore, prona dhe pasuritë e tyre, të cilat bëheshin pjesë e pronësisë së thesarit katolik, e cili në çdo mënyrë mundohej të shkatërronte të gjithë ata që flisin, apo edhe mendonin ndryshe nga Kisha Katolike. Ky sistem gjatë gjashtë shekujve u bë korniza ligjore në pjesën më të madhe të Europës, që orkestroi një nga rendet më të turbullta çnjerëzore fetare në rrjedhën e njerëzimit.
> 
> *Procedurat e Inkuizicionit*
> 
> ...


Kjo eshte nje dukuri reale, e perkohshme dhe e lokalizuar ne Spanje, ne nje epoke kur pushteti kishtar ishte mbarsur e nderthurur me pushtet "politik" te asaj etape.

Me sa e di une, inkuizicioni eshte denuar edhe nga kisha e sotme katolike, pra Vatikani. 

Inkuizicioni vlen te veshtrohet e shqyrtohet ne aspektin historik, se si kleri ashtu dhe qeveritaret perdorin e instrumentalizojne dogma ne interes te mbarevajtjes se tyre vetjake ne dem te pjeses tjeter te popullsise, per te justifikuar veprime te padrejta e arritur qellime te mbrapshta. Por asnjehere nuk mund te identifikohet inkuizicioni me kishen katolike.

Veda nuk jom katolik.

----------

